
Steam Is Banning Sex Games with Young-Looking Characters - phaser
https://kotaku.com/steam-is-banning-sex-games-with-young-looking-character-1830949017
======
TokyoKid
Thank god!

I had a conversation with one of these kiddie porn paddlers on Twitter. They
bought Twitter ads to advertise their Steam-sold child porn game where not
only were their underage girls, but you took pictures of them in change rooms
without consent and so on. I said something to the effect of "how can you
sleep at night selling clear images of child sexual abuse" and their reply was
literally "it sells".

Reporting it to Twitter went nowhere and I continued to see ads for the game
for some time. Thanks ad algorithm.

While it annoys me that Activision, EA and Ubisoft all have their own stores
instead of using the neutral Steam store, I totally understand that few would
want their games on such a pedophilic cess pool. I'm sure revenue sharing is
the bigger cause, but god damn. Make a fucking Half Life game instead of being
a host for interactive child molestation. Fuck.

